
Silicon Valley: Season 3 Tease (HBO) - chirau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMAUG8oVY_4
======
minimaxir
Context if you forgot the end of season 2, since it is relevant to the
trailer:

 __SPOILERS __

Richard Hendricks was ousted as CEO of Pied Piper by the board. (the website
has a great joke in the team roster regarding that
event:[http://www.piedpiper.com/](http://www.piedpiper.com/))

~~~
alex_anglin
Is Carla still working with Pied Piper though? I thought she quit with the
rest of the new hires. My suspicion is that they'll find a way to keep her
character in the show either way.

~~~
dineshp2
The show has faced criticism for having a male dominated cast, so I think the
producers will continue with all the female characters on the show.

~~~
S_A_P
So its art imitating life imitating art imitating life?

~~~
jm_l
Actually it's just life imitating art imitating life

------
sharkweek
So funny story -

Pied Piper fooled our crawlbots into thinking it was a real company. Not only
that, but it fooled our first line of human research and only got caught when
someone who had seen the show before we pushed the update to our platform saw
the name and thought "huh... I don't think that's _actually_ a real company."

Our bots index all of their sources as well, and they had fake fundraising
press releases and the wonderful Pied Piper website listed as a legit source
to warrant including this company in their scrape.

We kept it in our platform as an easter egg for a while.

------
dineshp2
It's interesting how this show gives a glimpse of what life in Silicon Valley
as a founder is like.

Obviously it's by no means an accurate representation but it is in some ways a
source of inspiration for people working on their startups.

In the show Hooli claims ownership of the underlying IP since Richard worked
on Pied Piper during Hooli time and ran some tests on Hooli hardware. How
likely is such a scenario to actually occur? I know it's technically possible,
but I am not aware of any such high profile case.

~~~
minimaxir
As a counterpoint to the Silicon Valley show accuracy, I recently marathoned
Betas, which is an Amazon original series which attempted to add comedy to
Silicon Valley culture (and actually predates the HBO show). The problem is
that it played the culture completely straight.

The issues with the show can be summed up in one scene:
[https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/682261750222209024](https://twitter.com/minimaxir/status/682261750222209024)

~~~
sweezyjeezy
Wait I don't understand, how is that playing it straight? Is it supposed to be
accurate?

~~~
minimaxir
The scene I linked to is done completely unironically.

~~~
awl130
just wow. it is played unironically, but so self-unaware that it then becomes
funny, which must be enjoyed in an ironic manner. so:

```

    
    
      def change_tone tone
        tone = ironic
        change_tone tone
      end

```

#change_tone :unironic

#SystemStackError

------
kozukumi
Oh man I can't wait. I love this show. It makes me laugh and cry with how
accurate SV is.

------
return0
As an outsider: In what ways is the show in-accurate?

[i ask for innaccuracies as i think they will be fewer than "accuracies"]

~~~
ojbyrne
That's a pretty broad question. Answer: Things that are deadly serious in the
real world are played for laughs, and obviously there's some exaggeration
involved, though not as much as an outsider would think.

------
frik
I like this show, much better, realistic but funny and it does a better PR for
the tech sector than Big Bang Theory.

------
selleck
SV seems to be such a target rich environment, I can imagine this show going
on for years.

~~~
jonsmit
I think it's likely that the tech industry downturn will make the show less
funny. Like that oil show.

But if anyone could do it Mike Judge can - that guy is a genius

